
Simple hacks to increase fuel efficiency of your car - carsangrah123
https://www.carsangrah.com/simple-tips-tricks-enhance-fuel-efficiency-car
======
michaelbrooks
Good article and these are very important for keeping your car running as
efficient as possible. One thing it doesn't talk about is driver behaviour and
what they can do to keep the engine running at its sweet spot.

I'm a developer for a company called Lightfoot[0] where we have created a
device that monitors and gives feedback on your driving. We also reward you
for being a safe and efficient driver.

[0] [https://www.lightfoot.co.uk/join](https://www.lightfoot.co.uk/join)

------
carsangrah123
great article!

